# sniffing the wind



## chris harding (May 29, 2008)

My pup, "Sevvie" took this as she was sniffing the wind between showers today.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

she is very pretty.......


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

She's lovely, what great colouring she has, great photo


----------



## sleeptalker (Apr 28, 2008)

shes a lovely looking dog.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2008)

chris harding said:


> My pup, "Sevvie" took this as she was sniffing the wind between showers today.


vert alert and smart looking dog.i like him


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Stands so proud. Stunning


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

chris harding said:


> My pup, "Sevvie" took this as she was sniffing the wind between showers today.


Now how sweet but do you think she is Staffy with a bit of DDB in her.. its the colour that makes me think DDB but she has a certain staffy look.. But then again, I have heard of Vizla's getting popular.. i know of a lab x vizla.


----------



## RebeccaArmstrong (May 23, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> Now how sweet but do you think she is Staffy with a bit of DDB in her.. its the colour that makes me think DDB but she has a certain staffy look.. But then again, I have heard of Vizla's getting popular.. i know of a lab x vizla.


she is stunning - i agree DDB and staffie - i have one of each and definetly looks like a bit of both in there


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

shes gorgeous, a very good looking girl


----------



## Xiaoli (Aug 10, 2008)

Aww she is very pretty.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Great photo, she's gorgeous!


----------

